

The New Diamond Age: Next up, the computing industry - teuobk
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/diamond_pr.html

======
mooism2
When is this from? The article is undated.

I've no idea whether "Wired 11.09" means "the November 2009 issue of Wired" or
"the September 2011 issue of Wired" or something else. The copyrights at the
bottom are dated "1993-2004" and "1994-2003".

~~~
teuobk
Upon further investigation, it appears to be from September 2003.
(Unfortunately, I can no longer change the article title to reflect the old
date.)

EDIT: I looked into the two companies mentioned in the article, and as of now,
nine years later, Gemesis still hasn't started full production, and Apollo
folded (with its assets purchased by another synthetic-diamond company).

